# Advice on a Sub for my B&W CM surround system



## Noland (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm totally new both to this forum and the world of home audio systems. I found a great deal on a pair of B&W CM7's and a B&W CM Center and I'm trying to round out the system with a sub and two smaller bookshelf speakers for the surround channels. 

I'm very torn on how much to spend on a sub, how big it needs to be to compliment my current speakers, and if its important to buy a B&W sub to mesh well with the B&W speakers. The B&W subwoofers seem to be particularly expensive, more so even than the speakers, and hard to find a good deal on a big one.

I'm using a Yamaha RX-V2700 receiver that was recommended by a friend, he said I would need something at least that powerful to get god sound out of the speakers I have.

Do folks have advice on purchasing a subwoofer to compliement these speakers? Specifically-

1) How powerful of a sub do I need to keep up with the B&W CM7's and CMC?
2) Would it be better to buy a B&W sub?
3) How much is this going to cost me?

Thanks in advance for any advice folks have about this!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

You can find better value from SVS, PowerSoundAudio, Rythmik, BIC, to name a few. There are different guidelines for subwoofer budget, but definitely don't skimp on it. Any of these brands will blend nicely with your B&W speakers. Maintaining the same brand/line is important for front and center speakers, but less so when choosing a sub. If you are willing to put $500-$1000 toward a sub there are some VERY good options. If you have less than $500, you can still get great performance. There are quite a few threads on this forum discussing great performing subs at different price points.

Take a look here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-subwoofers/


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi

It would be helpful to know how big your room is (both the listening space and the space of any areas it is open to), as well as your listening habits (music/movie/TV/gaming etc) and how loud you tend to listen.

As stated, you are likely to find much better values with a handful of Internet Direct companies, who have gotten very good at building good subs and offering them at good prices. How much sub you need (and how much you will have to spend to attain your goals) will be determined somewhat by the criteria above.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

1. The power of the sub is immaterial. You should buy as much sub as you can afford. They all have volume controls. It takes size to move air. Get the biggest one you can.

2. No. B&W subs are overpriced for their level of performance

3. Anywhere from $200 and up. $200 should get you something like a BIC F12. $500 will get you to the entry level models from HSU and SVS.

Personally, I don't think it makes sense to spend a lot of money on surround speakers. The reason is that they only deliver sound effects - car door closing, dog barking - things like that. Look for the Pioneer Andrew Jones bookshelves. They are cheap and effective. $50 apiece or so. If you want something more exotic take a look at EMP. They have some high value speakers that sound great.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I am of the mind set that the surrounds should also be timber matched for smooth panning from front to back so IMHO I would buy the surrounds from the same line as the front speakers , this is especially true if you listen to mutli-channel music or stereo with PL IIx for simulated surround music .
For the sub I wouldn't skimp on it ether it’s the foundation for a many a action movies so I would at lest spend $500 or more if you can the brands posted above all have good subs in that price range , another consideration is maybe 2 subs especially if you have many seats to cover or a big room but a second sub can always be added later if funding is limited.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

What size is your room? And how is your floor plan? Another words does your room connect to other areas (hallways, stairs, so on and so forth)


----------

